# Co-Morbidity Of IBS, Fibromyalgia, Migraine, Other Conditions



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

One of the few published examinations of co-morbidity among the disease conditions discussued in the Forums:Am J Med 1992 Apr;92(4):363-7 Comorbidity of fibromyalgia with medical and psychiatric disorders.Hudson JI, Goldenberg DL, Pope HG, Keck PE, Schlesinger LBiological Psychiatry Laboratory, McLean Hospital, Belmont, Massachusetts 02178.PURPOSE: Patients with fibromyalgia have been reported to display high rates of several concomitant medical and psychiatric disorders, including migraine, irritable bowel syndrome, chronic fatigue syndrome, major depression, and panic disorder. To test further these and other possible associations, we assessed the personal and family histories of a broad range of medical and psychiatric disorders in patients with fibromyalgia. PATIENTS AND METHODS: Subjects were 33 women (mean age 42.1 years) who each met American College of Rheumatology criteria for fibromyalgia and presented to a rheumatologist at a tertiary referral center. They received the Structured Clinical Interview for DSM-III-R (SCID); a supplemental interview, in SCID format, for other medical and psychiatric disorders, including migraine, irritable bowel syndrome, and chronic fatigue syndrome; and an interview for family history of medical and psychiatric disorders. RESULTS: Patients with fibromyalgia displayed high lifetime rates of migraine, irritable bowel syndrome, chronic fatigue syndrome, major depression, and panic disorder. They also exhibited high rates of familial major mood disorder. CONCLUSIONS: The finding that migraine, irritable bowel syndrome, chronic fatigue syndrome, major depression, and panic disorder are frequently comorbid with fibromyalgia is consistent with the hypothesis that these various disorders may share a common physiologic abnormality.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

serotonin! Is one they share.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

It would be helpful to think about the chicken and egg scenario - which came first.Depression can lead to reduced immunity which can lead to CFS and Fibro. CFS & Fibro are devestating, and can lead to depression becuase of the profound effects they have on all aspects of lifestyle. Therefore I'm not sure that this point to a "common physiologic abnormality" necessarily when the incidence is down to circumstances rather than physiology. But I see why it may be the case for CFS. CFS displays dysfunction of the autonomic nervous system and increased allergies and intolerances to environmental and food factors, both of which may be effecting the level of IBS found amongst patients. I don't know about migraine.Interesting article, thanks for posting. I do wish they wouldn't use the term co-morbidity though, even though I know it's scientifically correct!!susan


----------



## AnneMarie (Dec 4, 2000)

Great post! I found it very interesting as I have fibro, IBS-D, and I just came off of a seven day headache. Gag. Anyway, I always assumed they were all related in some way.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

"serotonin! Is one they share."Sure we all share that neurotransmitter. But I know what you mean....its not "serotonin" per se as serotonin is a neurotransmitter not a condition.BUT to suggest that possibly mechanisms which upregulate serotonergic receptors may be a common thread, or mechanisms which alter gut peptide levels and systemic peptide levels, cytokine and leukotrine alterations in the systemic circulation...etc. and several distinct hormonal abnormalities....these are accurate common threads. The key will be to link the underlying mechanisms as the pscho-neuro-immune systems cannot be "unlinked". All the conditions share a common thread of demonstrable aberrant immune function as well.So, as THE ORB points out, this is a chicken-egg scenario...a closed loop realtionship which connects these overlapping symptoms sets.MNL______________ www.leapalergy.com


----------

